# Ftu Green rods



## HOOKED80 (May 19, 2011)

I was wondering what everyones opinon was on the green rods I am thinking about buying one but I have had a few people tell me to stay away from them because they had broke one and had hell getting a new one


----------



## Rbamerican (Jun 24, 2011)

I heard the same thing. We were talking about this yesterday as we were driving out to fish. He caught a 17" red and was wading the bay and came right towards him at an awkward angle and snapped the rod low which was very odd to me.


----------



## HOOKED80 (May 19, 2011)

Did he have any trouble taking it back????


----------



## FishKilla1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I love mine. Medium light 2 handles from 1/8 soft too a large top. Lifetime warranty. Corrosion proof. Never heard of having a hard time with replacements. Idk...


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Ive had one for a few months now and its been a great rod. Ive landed dozens of trout and reds with out any problems so far. Ive even put a whoopin on a few bull reds with it. Its not good for throwing corks but it works excellent for live bait and lures. FTU return policy has changed so I think you have to pay a % of the original cost to get it replaced. I would buy another one in a second.


----------



## big slick (Sep 23, 2004)

*Love mine...*

have two of their models...had an issue with one of the recoil guides and took it to FTU 1-10 location...no questions asked they handed me a new rod. Great sticks in my opinion...


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

had one broke it then got another one broke in 2wks had no problems returning them but decided to buy 2 allstars instead the green rods are good very sensitive but very fragile they cant take the beatings most normal rods under 150$ can take but you can feel the fish swim by lol. I dont know if they changed their return policy since its been a few years but when i took it back you could swap it out for the same rod @ no charge just couldnt change actions or length cause they had too many people breaking rods cause they didnt like the action or what ever and swapping them for something else.

IMO great rods i was just too ruff on them


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I've owned many rods ( too many) The FTU green is one of the top two I've ever owned . It's a great rod matched with a chronarch 50 mg.

Downside is that its expensive.


----------



## edbuck51 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have three FTU green rods and love them. Probably going to buy another one to give me two seven footers. Have had them a couple of years and have never had a problem. It's fun feelin' those fish swim by.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

good rod


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*ftu*



CAPSIZED said:


> Ive had one for a few months now and its been a great rod. Ive landed dozens of trout and reds with out any problems so far. Ive even put a whoopin on a few bull reds with it. Its not good for throwing corks but it works excellent for live bait and lures. FTU return policy has changed so I think you have to pay a % of the original cost to get it replaced. I would buy another one in a second.


U r correct! Since Jan 1st of this year u have to pay 30% of the value to get it replaced if its not a manufactured defect. I own two green ones with the recoil guides. Love them but one broke at the tip cost me 81 bucks to replace. Im not going to buy anymore since this new rule change.


----------



## rojogrande (Jul 31, 2008)

Great rods. Broke several tho. Never had a problem swapping them out. Maybe they changed their policy...


----------



## mcmahanb (Oct 24, 2005)

The guide I use on Calcasieu (i would give his name but trying to keep him a secret) told me that he was given two at two diferent times in leiu of a tip and both broke on him.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Sponge said:


> U r correct! Since Jan 1st of this year u have to pay 30% of the value to get it replaced if its not a manufactured defect. I own two green ones with the recoil guides. Love them but one broke at the tip cost me 81 bucks to replace. Im not going to buy anymore since this new rule change.


30% man that sucks, both of mine broke about a foot from the end one on a hook up the other twitching a jig.


----------



## Kyle Canada (Nov 10, 2006)

Like everyone says, they are quality rods. I have bought several over the last 8 years and have had them break twice. I recently took one in that was purchased 3 years ago and was sold to me with a lifetime warranty. I am not sure how the grandfathering of warranties works, but I argued with the manager for 20 minutes. I don't care if the policy changed. When I purchased the rod it was sold with a lifetime warranty. Needless to say, I will not be purchasing anymore with the issues I have had returning them. And no I do not abuse the rods or hold them in a way that would cause them to break.


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*good rod*

I own 2 and was told when I bought them that they would exchange it even if the wife backed over it in the truck (2 years ago @ I-10). I' read other I've read other post on here about Gulf Frwy location giving a hard time about replacement. Luckily, I haven't had any problems.


----------



## tran cat daddio (May 10, 2010)

Really like my FTU green rod. Very dissapointed to hear that FTU has changed their "lifetime warranty" policy. If they were sold as liftetime warranty rods they should stand behind there word. AARRRGGG


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Its probably a lifetime warranty of manufacturer defects. Based on the posts on here, the 30% surcharge only kicks in if its not a manufacturer defect.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

It's just like anything else, a small percentage ruins it for everybody. People were buying the rods, using them a time or two, deciding they wanted a different action, snapping them into and taking them back for an exchange. It was costing FTU money. This happened quite a bit. I have 3 Green rods and 2 Grey FTU rods and they are good rods. I still use my All Star Titaniums though, I like the "Hump" grip.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a Laguna and another one on order, though I sure do like what I hear about the FTU green rods. I am considering giving an FTU GR as a gift to a client that fishes.


----------



## KINGDOG (Mar 28, 2011)

I had one break about two years ago, I returned it an they replaced it no problem. one of the best rods I have owned. little bit concerned hearing all the other stories but I still love it. If it breaks again I will just stick with my Waterloos.


----------



## joekidd (Jul 17, 2006)

*RODS*

I HAVE THREE GREEN RODS AN LOVE THEM I WAS TOLD BY THE STORE PEOPLE IT THEY BREAK THEY WILL REPLACE IT NO QUESTIONS ASK IF THEY DONT THERE WILL BE A FIGHT AT THE STORE I PROMISE THAT


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

my buddies have them and in my opinion they are cheap. cheap blanks, cheap guides, cheap everything, they even feel cheap in your hand

For the same money buy a gloomis and you will buy the best blank on the market

lifetime replacement warranty 

When you go on a trip on my boat you will see all Gloomis rods because they are quality with the warranty to match


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

capt mullet said:


> my buddies have them and in my opinion they are cheap. cheap blanks, cheap guides, cheap everything, they even feel cheap in your hand
> 
> For the same money buy a gloomis and you will buy the best blank on the market
> 
> ...


thanks mullet, lookin at gettin a new rod and you have narrowed my choices


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

With due respect Capt. Mullet,

If you knew anything about these rods you would not embarrass yourself!!! I probably have fished with more high end rods from the beginning of my fishing endeavors and I personally do not feel anything cheap about them. Caught plenty of fish on plenty of rods and for the last seven years I have only broken one FTU GREEEN ROD and it was my fault for being in a hurry and high sticking which I have done with a few other high end ones and they snapped in a split second. Just my opinion! I am booked over 180 days a year and feel like I may know what I am talking about. Come on my lurker clients that have fished me all these years!!!! Speak up about the quality of FTU RODS!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

ehh rather just buy a custom or another brand. glad I didn't buy into their lifetime warranty especially since its changed.


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

A few people messed up a great warranty! Think about folks!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I respect your opinion Capt tricia but I still believe they are cheap blanks. And for that kind of money I would expect a quality blank. That is great that you did 180 trips and it is great that you caught a lot of fish on them but that doesnt change the fact that they break often. ANd the reason they break is because they are cheap blanks. A guide buddy of mine was using them last year and he had 8 of them break all in the same exact spot. About 8 inches from the top. 

I am not embarassed at all I am just expressing my opinion. I havent been guiding as long as you have but if you look on this board and read comments about guides you will see that I am highly respected as a full time guide on this board. 

Remember this is my opinion and I think I have some experience also with using a fishing pole. And yes I do know what I am talking about because I have sen the problems first hand.

I am not trying to start trouble just trying to give good sound advice from what I believe is true. I have no alterior motives by being sponsored by Gloomis. I would think that if used both Gloomis and FTU rods you would probably agree that the Gloomis is a superior rod but I understand if you cant admit this on a public forum if you are sponsored by FTU or you get them at a reduced cost.

I buy all of my Gloomis rods at FTU.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

I think its funny how people think that a rod is a piece of **** if it breaks. Most people dont understand that all these high end light weight rods are not ugly sticks. Im a rod builder and i will tell you if a rod doesnt break on your first trip or when i load the rod to find the spine when im building it 99% of the time its not a defect. It doesnt take much abuse to break a good light weight high end rod. Treat your rod like you treat your best deer rifle and it wont break.


----------



## spook jr (Jun 25, 2008)

Almost forgot alot of rods break 8-10 inches from the tip because they ride on the tail gate of a truck from Houston to Matagorda.


----------



## Capt. Lynn (Jan 21, 2010)

*Correctomundo....*



spook jr said:


> I think its funny how people think that a rod is a piece of **** if it breaks. Most people dont understand that all these high end light weight rods are not ugly sticks. Im a rod builder and i will tell you if a rod doesnt break on your first trip or when i load the rod to find the spine when im building it 99% of the time its not a defect. It doesnt take much abuse to break a good light weight high end rod. Treat your rod like you treat your best deer rifle and it wont break.


X2 You nailed it!!!!

Capt. Lynn


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry didn't feel the quality in my hands when I was checking them out at the store. They claim an IM10 blank but that could mean anything. Everyone has their own standard/number of the modulus they use per IM. Felt very cheap to me. Like a previous poster stated I'd rather have the newer made in China Allstars for a fraction of the price.


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

I built a rod out of a ftu green blank and i have not had one problem with them. Just remember how you treat your rod and transport them can put weak spots in the blank and than cause them to break when under a stress. I can say mine has gone all the way to cocodrie, LA. and all the way to padre caught fish and its in the back of my truck and the blank has not broken.


----------



## Kyle Canada (Nov 10, 2006)

It gets really iritating when people say don't abuse the rod and it won't break. You all realize that these FTU rods are made in China right? And yes, I asked the question last time I was there. I would like a description of how to properly care for a rod because apparently I don't know. Saltwater fishing is a rough sport. For example: fishing the surf in 2 to 3s, running WOT with rods through your t-top, unintentionaly hooking a 7 pound galftop or even a bull red. Some of these things you can't control. Do I expect FTU to replace a rod that has been abused? No I do not. But when they refuse to honor a lifetime warranty based on a few scratches from a topwater in the area where the hook keeper is designed for this reason is rediculous. The "this is not an ugly stick" comment is exactly the line used by the manager at FTU during our discussion. Maybe I should buy an ugly stick next time.... After spending several thousand or more in merchandise from that store, I would expect to get a little more respect. Especially, when all I asked for was for them to honor what they sold me. I asked that they at least set their saleman straight on the correct policy and stop pitching the BS. 

Sorry about the rant this topic gets me fired up.


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Spook Jr. Like I said before a few that will take advantage of anything ruined a great warrranty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

So Craig are you telling me that your clients that do not bring their own rods use g loomis rods that you provide on your trips?


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*will be testing warranty*

A good friend just bought a ftu green trout rod and got the lifetime warranty.

I will let everyone know how it goes.....


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the Loomis blanks made in China now as well?


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

BRH said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't the Loomis blanks made in China now as well?


Most rod companies are getting their blanks overseas(China), as labor and material costs continue to rise, whether they admit it or not. A few still make blanks here in the U.S., such as Loomis, Falcon, StCroix. But you can expect these companies to start doing the same soon, especially with their lower end rods. Its will soon no longer be a question of whether its made in China or not, but a question of which factory in China is making the blank? A good example of this is the new line of inshore rods being made by TFO. Gary Loomis himself is an adviser to this company, and the sticker on the bottom of these rods clearly says, that they're made in Korea. You can see them at FTU.


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> my buddies have them and in my opinion they are cheap. cheap blanks, cheap guides, cheap everything, they even feel cheap in your hand
> 
> For the same money buy a gloomis and you will buy the best blank on the market
> 
> ...


I agree with you that Loomis blanks are a very good product. I have been building them and using them for 15 years. And I can tell you that I have broken several of them over the years, as well as the people I have built them for. And, their customer service has always been awesome, but the warranty is a "Limited Lifetime Warranty", exactly the same as FTU's. And, FTU uses Fuji, and REC components, just like Gloomis.

http://www.gloomis.com/publish/content/gloomis_2010/eu/en/conventional/customer_service/support.html


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

It is my understanding that Allstar rods are built in China from parts from the USA. Does anyone know if this is correct? The only time I have broken arods was when I closed the front door on the rods.


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> It is my understanding that Allstar rods are built in China from parts from the USA. Does anyone know if this is correct? The only time I have broken arods was when I closed the front door on the rods.


Years ago, when they were local, this wasn't the case. But now, yes, they are most likely being made overseas. And, half the people that break rods are doing so with their tailgates, and doors.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> my buddies have them and in my opinion they are cheap. cheap blanks, cheap guides, cheap everything, they even feel cheap in your hand
> 
> For the same money buy a gloomis and you will buy the best blank on the market
> 
> ...


I tend to disagree with most of your position on this post . I do not think the rod is made with " cheap blanks, guides and everything" I certainly dont agree with your position that they "feel cheap in the hand"

I've used mine extensively and landed many fish and havent broken it ( I use 10# mono and dont put lots of heat on fish while playing them. I believe the use of braid tends to have people put more pressure on fish than their rod is designed for leading to failures of the blank)

I will defer to your "captain/guide" status to a certain degree but remain convinced the green rod is a quality tool.


----------



## stepnez (Sep 8, 2008)

i also think braided line plays a role in rod breakage and i use braided line.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Hated it when Allstar sold out. Their Titanium was a great rod for me. The sensitivity of graphite trumps the durability aspect. That's why I pay $200 AND more for a rod... And please, give me rods built by Americans, with American components, on American soil... Thank you very much...


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

Laguna Devil Stik.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Cheap guides, really? Recoil guides are recoil guides. They only come from one factory and they're all the same. 

I've been in and around the rod business for a pretty good while. I've been a sales rep with Loomis, Shimano and American Rodsmiths. I have been on several pro staffs as I currently am with TFO. Over the years I've helped with designing actions, I've been in on meetings discussing components and I've fished high end rods since way back when a "high end" rod first broke the $100 barrier. I've fished with just about every brand of quality rod on the market. I can honestly say the FTU rods aren't cheap junk. The blanks are built at the same places as some other quality rods on the market. The components also come from the same places as others. There simply aren't that many suppliers who build quality rods and components. The fierce brand loyalty is amusing when you know that brand X and brand Y blanks were rolled on the same mandrels by the same factory. It's even better when they put grips, rod seats and guides out of the same shipments onto both rods. 

Now on to rod breakage. I really don't know what some of you guys are doing with these rods, but they don't "just break". Manufacturer defects aren't all that common in a finished rod that reaches the store rack. Now some will break easier than others. We all want lightweight and sensitive rods. They are inherently more prone to breaking. Not because they are poorly made, but because they are more sensitive to getting dinging. It could happen in transporting the rod in the truck, it could be when you accidentally hit the rod sitting in the vertical rod holder while casting, it could be when you lead head jig pulls loose from a fish and flies back to the boat bumping the rod along the way...could be any number of things. But the result is the same. It puts a ***** in the graphite and creates a weak point. Under stress that weak point will eventually fail. The lighter and more sensitive the rod, the less damage it takes to compromise the blank. Earlier this week at the boat launch I saw a guy with four rods in a vertical rack all rigged and ready to go with corks, weights and hooks. The hooks were on the keepers and the weights were rattling against the blanks a couple feet up the rod. Those rods will likely break at some point in time right where those weights were tapping into the graphite blanks. When they do that guy will cuss the manufacturer and want a replacement. Is that the company's fault? 

As stated earlier in this thread, a truly defective rod blank will snap the first time it is put under a load. I've had that happen twice in all my years of fishing. Both were lightweight fly rods that broke within the first hour of use on small fish. Beyond that I've broken three casting rods in the past 30+ years, all my fault. Ceiling fan, marsh grass and boat dock. I've had two customers break rods during many years of guiding and both were from letting reds go under the boat and having the middle of the rod rest against the side creating an unnatural bend. Rods aren't made to bend that way. 

I simply don't understand how some of you guys break so dadgum many rods. I'm not super anal about taking care of them and they don't get babied by any means, but I don't abuse them either. If you are consistently breaking rods you might want to look into the mirror instead of looking at the manufacturer.


----------



## Tx Swamp Sniper (Jan 9, 2011)

*FTU green rod*

I've had the ftu green rod for many years now using braided line exclusively very hard on my equipment and not one bad thing to say about them all around great rod


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Capt. Tricia said:


> So Craig are you telling me that your clients that do not bring their own rods use g loomis rods that you provide on your trips?


yes they do. I provide GL2 spining rods med light for throwing arties on spinners. GL3 med lights for casting reels and GL3 and IMX med rods for throwing corks on spinners. I have several hundred clients on this booard that can verify this also. Anyone want to chime in on what rods they use when on my boat?

I provide stradic CI4's for spinning reels and citica's for casting. I have even been known to let a few clinets use my stellas.

I believe that my clients deserve to use top quality gear.


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

capt mullet said:


> yes they do. I provide GL2 spining rods med light for throwing arties on spinners. GL3 med lights for casting reels and GL3 and IMX med rods for throwing corks on spinners. I have several hundred clients on this booard that can verify this also. Anyone want to chime in on what rods they use when on my boat?
> 
> I provide stradic CI4's for spinning reels and citica's for casting. I have even been known to let a few clinets use my stellas.
> 
> I believe that my clients deserve to use top quality gear.


I dont have a dog in this fight and when i was with him i took my own rods but he has all gloomis rods on board and my gf used one of his spinning rods.


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

There is no fight here at least as far as I am concerned. Thanks for your reply Craig. No doubt GLOOMIS makes great rods but I will stand by the Green Rod not just because they are my sponsors but because they are great rods and not cheap by any means. Don't you think I have had other sponsor offers and chose what I thought best?


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

i been with Capt mullet and all he would give me is a cane pole. Told me i was not skilled enough for his gloomis and than he turned around and handed one to my 8 yr old son.


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

FishKilla1 said:


> I love mine. Medium light 2 handles from 1/8 soft too a large top. Lifetime warranty. Corrosion proof. Never heard of having a hard time with replacements. Idk...


WRONG! I thought the same thing! Had mine for 3-4 years and it broke recently. Took it in and they now have a 2 year free replacement warranty. There is some sort of charge to get a new one past 2 years. It is $80 to replace the $269 rod. I told the guy I bought it a few years ago when they still had the lifetime warranty. He told me there was never a lifetime warranty which I think is complete BS but there was nothing I could do. Just food for thought.


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

Capt. Tricia said:


> There is no fight here at least as far as I am concerned. Thanks for your reply Craig. No doubt GLOOMIS makes great rods but I will stand by the Green Rod not just because they are my sponsors but because they are great rods and not cheap by any means. Don't you think I have had other sponsor offers and chose what I thought best?


Not cheap? They have a "Made in China" sticker slapped on the butt of the rod


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

As they all do now!!!! That is why you guys should do your homework!!!!!!

CHINA! SHALL I SAY CHINA! Soon to be replaced by some other country....

Can any of you guess where?


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

CHINA all rod blanks are pretty much made in *CHINA*


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Kyle Canada said:


> It gets really iritating when people say don't abuse the rod and it won't break. You all realize that these FTU rods are made in China right? And yes, I asked the question last time I was there. I would like a description of how to properly care for a rod because apparently I don't know. Saltwater fishing is a rough sport. For example: fishing the surf in 2 to 3s, running WOT with rods through your t-top, unintentionaly hooking a 7 pound galftop or even a bull red. Some of these things you can't control. Do I expect FTU to replace a rod that has been abused? No I do not. But when they refuse to honor a lifetime warranty based on a few scratches from a topwater in the area where the hook keeper is designed for this reason is rediculous. The "this is not an ugly stick" comment is exactly the line used by the manager at FTU during our discussion. Maybe I should buy an ugly stick next time.... After spending several thousand or more in merchandise from that store, I would expect to get a little more respect. Especially, when all I asked for was for them to honor what they sold me. I asked that they at least set their saleman straight on the correct policy and stop pitching the BS.
> 
> Sorry about the rant this topic gets me fired up.


Here you go,

http://www.rodbuilding.org/library/rodusage.pdf

No dog in this fight but we all want high end, super light & super sensitive rods but the characteristics that are used to deliver create draw backs. You have to be 2% smarter than what you're working with.
Again, do as you wish but a manufacturers defect will show itself in the first trip, the first time it's stressed. After that, 99.99999999999% it's the Indian not the arrow.

By the way, the finest rod blank on the market is the MHX High Mod custom blank, hands down.


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Capt. Tricia said:


> As they all do now!!!! That is why you guys should do your homework!!!!!!
> 
> CHINA! SHALL I SAY CHINA! Soon to be replaced by some other country....
> 
> Can any of you guess where?


X2, Tricia, most people just don't know, and when you tell them, they don't wanna believe it! You go girl!


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

let's go said:


> Cheap guides, really? Recoil guides are recoil guides. They only come from one factory and they're all the same.
> 
> I've been in and around the rod business for a pretty good while. I've been a sales rep with Loomis, Shimano and American Rodsmiths. I have been on several pro staffs as I currently am with TFO. Over the years I've helped with designing actions, I've been in on meetings discussing components and I've fished high end rods since way back when a "high end" rod first broke the $100 barrier. I've fished with just about every brand of quality rod on the market. I can honestly say the FTU rods aren't cheap junk. The blanks are built at the same places as some other quality rods on the market. The components also come from the same places as others. There simply aren't that many suppliers who build quality rods and components. The fierce brand loyalty is amusing when you know that brand X and brand Y blanks were rolled on the same mandrels by the same factory. It's even better when they put grips, rod seats and guides out of the same shipments onto both rods.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## borntofish (Jul 23, 2004)

Not only can Capt. Mullet find the fish which he did an outstanding job for my wife and me, he does indeed have quality gloomis tackle.


----------



## XtremeAngler (Jun 17, 2007)

Capt. Tricia said:


> As they all do now!!!! That is why you guys should do your homework!!!!!!
> 
> CHINA! SHALL I SAY CHINA! Soon to be replaced by some other country....
> 
> Can any of you guess where?


Not ALL of them. As was mentioned, St. Croix, Sage, Lamiglas, and Loomis are still made in the U.S.


----------



## DotMan (Mar 10, 2009)

I broke a FTU green rod a few years ago. I was going up stream with the trolling Motor on an outgoing tide. I hooked a red fish and it swam downstream by the boat. He was about used up so I put my thumb on the spool to stop it from taking drag. The rod broke in two places at the same time, a few inches in front of the rod seat and two inches from the tip. It sounded and felt like a 22 went off in my hand. Any way I took it in and had to see the manager to get a new rod. I had to listen to how delicate and sensitive the rods were. I told him they sold it to the wrong person. I use mine a couple of times a week and it is fishing rod not fine china. It is supposed to take reasonable use. I don't abuse my tackle but I use it. Any way I got a new one and still using it and would not take anything for it. Just sorry to hear they changed the rules in mid stream. I think that is really bad on their part.


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

I have three green rods with the recoil guides. I haven't had any problems with them. These are really nice rods. For soft plastics and topwaters, I would go with a 6'9" medium light.


----------



## workorfish (Sep 5, 2007)

*Green Rod*

Happy with the feel and sensitivity with mine. Only downside I've seen is the guide tip. Design of it seemed to always snag on something so I replaced it with a smoother profile tip - problem solved.


----------



## BigAl (Jun 12, 2005)

*FTU Green Rods and Customer Service*

I own two FTU Green Rods, a 6'6" light (APL1) that I have had for several years and a 6'6" medium light (APL2) that I have owned for two years, and they have performed flawlessly. I fish alot and I really like the way that they feel in my hands along with their outstanding sensitivity. Recently, the tip on my APL1 broke apart and the folks at the I45 South store installed one of the new "tip wrap resistant" tips on it for free and while I waited for it.

In addition, a couple of year ago, I bought a FTU Green Rod APL1 6'6" blank and had a custom rod built for my wife which also had performed flawlessly.

I feel that FTU's Customer Service is above par and I can understand them having to stand behind a "manufacturer's defect" warranty clause in certain cases since you can't fix stupid and there are people that will take advantage of others, every chance that they get.

I own a few American Rodsmith rods, including an H3 Titanium, which also work well for me.

I have not had anything but positive interactions with both manufacturers and tend to be a bit skeptical about anyone that is willing to blatantly trash a company on an internet forum, there usually is a motive behind it. I can understand brand loyalty but when you say things like "cheap components" and everyone knows that Recoil guides or titanium double footed guides are not "cheap components" you lose credibility and start to sound like you are selling something.

Incidently, my wife and I were introduced to the FTU Green Rods by Capt. Tricia and Capt. Mike. During that introduction, I broke one of their Green Rods when I set the hook on some thick LLM grass. Yep, that was stupid but the experience that I had feeling bites and catching fish with the rod (while it was still in one piece) made me want to own one and then, eventually, two or three.


----------



## greengohoneymoon (Mar 4, 2009)

I recently broke my Laguna Wader II and after shopping around I settled on the FTU Green Rod ... I bought the 6'6" medium light. I can say I really like this rod. It has great feel, whip, and for the money will give my Wader II a run for it. I say this in the context of using plastics, I didn't like it as much for topwater probably due to the fact I bought the 6'6" instead of the 6'9". I'll stick with my Laguna Devil Stick (6'9") for tops.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

redman35 said:


> i been with Capt mullet and all he would give me is a cane pole. Told me i was not skilled enough for his gloomis and than he turned around and handed one to my 8 yr old son.


Love it!!! LOL

Incidentally, I would like to apologize for saying that the recoil guides are cheap. They are not. I was going a little overboard and I should not have. I would sincerely like to apologize if I offended anyone. Anyone that has read my posts over the years knows that I am not the type to be negative on a public forum. I just have seen my friend capt robert liebert have so many problems with the FTU rods that I try to warn people about them. I am not trying to diss FTU because I purchase all of my rods at that store and I love the store. I was merely trying to give out information to a fellow 2coller that I didnt want to go thru the same problems that Robert had last year. The poor guy was having customers break rods 2 at a time and he was extremely frustrated. FTU did give him replacements with not much hassle but this winter he just quit using them and went out and bought another brand. Good fishing to all!!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Capt. Tricia said:


> As they all do now!!!! That is why you guys should do your homework!!!!!!
> 
> CHINA! SHALL I SAY CHINA! Soon to be replaced by some other country....
> 
> Can any of you guess where?


China is about to own the US here soon. No doubt!!! LOL


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Not FTU rods in particular, but these high-end blanks now days are so light and thin, they can easily break. Drop one or gently whip it against something during transportation, handling, and such can put a small hair-line crack in it eventually causing it to break when under normal casting or fish-fighting stress. They are all great for fishing and you can toss plugs with them all day, but these newer, lighter, high dollar rods cannot take the abuse the older generation graphite rods can. Take extra care of these rods and you should be fine. I do not know why they would offer a life time warranty on these blanks to start with. They are great for fishing but no good for hauling or tossing them around in the back of your truck or boat.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I have a extra light green rod that I got about 3 years ago and its been great. Throw everything from Corky's to Tops. I never set it on the tailgate during transport and never put a jig or top on the guides, always on the hook keeper or reel itself.


----------



## dparkerh (Jun 24, 2011)

I've seen three broken in the last 60 days, all by experienced anglers doing what they were made for, and they broke. I'm not sure as to how FTU responds to the return, as I have never tried to return one. I love FTU and have nothing against them -- I hear they are good rods, but have a high incidence of breaking. IJS


----------



## lighttackle (Aug 17, 2012)

the grey "pro series" is a solid rod as well...for a few pennies less


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I''ve got a 6'9" FTU green rod with the recoil guides. I've never had a problem with it and it's a great rod to fish with.


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Had two FTI green recoil guide rods. Lost one due to my own stupidity and still have the other going strong. GReat rods and worth the money!


----------



## Just One More (Jan 30, 2008)

*Well, I found out.*



Just One More said:


> I own 2 and *was told when I bought them that they would exchange it even if the wife backed over it in the truck (2 years ago @ I-10).* I' read other I've read other post on here about Gulf Frwy location giving a hard time about replacement. Luckily, I haven't had any problems.


Update: I got to the surf a little early past Saturday morning, and went out in the dark. First cast, BAM, and I guess the line wrapped the end of my rod. Big fish pulled and snapped my line and the last 3-4 inches of my rod. :headknock

I took it back today, and had to explain that the rod has never seen the back of my truck, that I don't use braid, warranty I was sold at purchase, etc. I was polite, but firm, and they replaced my rod (which comes with new 180 day/2 year warranty). I feel like I was treated right today. My problem is I know how mine is treated (wife says better than her), why are so many breaking? I love the rod for the sensitivity, and ruler on there. They said all rod companies are changing their policies due to braid. New warranty below.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Just One More asked - "Why are so many (FTU Green Rods) breaking?"

That is an excellent question! Add to this the amount of rod breakage in general - not just FTU Green Rods - that is discussed over and over on this board - nearly every brand out there. 

I fish a lot. I was a fishing guide from 1999 until early 2011 averaging 80 to 100 days each year. I probably welcomed 250 to 300 clients aboard every year and we fished all day; none of the old "I know it's early but we got a good box so whattaya say we head to the dock" stuff. There were many days we targeted true tackle busters, i.e. jackfish and oversized reds.

In all my personal experience I have broken a total of four or five rods - the majority were my fault. The manufacturer of the other two that failed the first time I used them said his blank supplier had shipped a certain batch of blanks that were giving him fits. 

The few that clients broke were all due to mis-use/abuse; usually occuring when they hung bottom and reached to the middle of the rod for greater leverage where they broke or, when a client hung the tip of a rod in the rack on his backcast while drift fishing - something like that.

My fishing rods are tools; I do not baby them by any stretch, neither do I puposely abuse them. I have had a few guide inserts fall out but I consider that normal. I switched to Recoil guides. 

My guess is that in this day of "lighter is better" and the widespread use of braided line that is much stronger than most rods are rated, we as fishermen are putting our equipment through more severe duty than they were designed to deliver. Braid is notorious for tip wrapping and I cannot help but think it contributes greatly to the large amount of breakage at the top of the rod. Another contributor would be high-sticking when landing a fish. High-modulous graphite will bend incredibly but it cannot be compressed. 

EJ


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

I have four of them. All are 6'-6". 2-XL's and 2-L1's.... Great rods that I've had for over 3 years now. Bought a M1 at first. Didn't like the feel and took it back a month later with no questions asked.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I was too cheap to get the Green FTU but bought the Gray FTU which are basically the same blank with the cheaper guides. I have had two break. The first was McBride's fault because it was the one he demoed. Broke the fist cast over in east Matty the day after I bought it. Replaced no problem. Glad I did not let Mike demo the other one.  Mike did give me good advice to go with the Gray ones. They have been great rods.

The other one Broke this spring after three years and they replaced it because I had the receipt with the old warranty. I was asked it it was fair and I said yes because it was the warranty at the time I bought it. 
May take a call to the owner but "contracts in Texas hold their own".

Going on close to 4 years now and I still have the receipt for the other rod. Might be interesting when the other one breaks. 

I have two identical casting and two spinning FTY rods. By far the best that I have ever owned.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I guess i got lucky. I have a 7' with recoil eyes. Never and issue. It has been a great rod.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Just One More asked - "Why are so many (FTU Green Rods) breaking?"
> 
> That is an excellent question! Add to this the amount of rod breakage in general - not just FTU Green Rods - that is discussed over and over on this board - nearly every brand out there.
> 
> ...


High sticking!!!!
This is the #1 reason rods break. The others are from abuse. My bro in law was a guide and is hell on his rods. He will grab them in a bundle and carry them around like a bunch of kindling for a campfire. He buys mid range rods and just buys new ones if they break because he knows hes rough on them. I have broken two of my billystix of the five i own. The first was my fault because i was kayaking under a pier with my rod in the upright rod holder...my fault for sure. The second one was my fault as well. I high sticked it when a redfish ran between my legs when i was wadefishing in six inch deep water. As for rods just breaking out of the blue, yes im sure some blanks are defective from square one but im willing yo bet most of the rod breakage is from unintentional mishandling during transport ((((weights, tailgates, burning bars, they all make weak spots on a blank if they are repeatedly rubbing or vibrating against a hard surface. This us why they break in the same spot on rods fished out of the same boat usually)))) or while fighting fish. Im not trying to argue or **** in anyones wheaties. I know lots of you guys put in many more hours on the water than i do but this is my opinion.

-mac-


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Man, I sure am glad I haven't purchased any HIGH END rods YET. After a ton of looking into rods a few years back, I remember why I stuck with middle of the line rods. I remember reading that the really High Modulus blanks, while super sensitive, were very prone to abuse/neglect that is caused by most fisherfolk. I remember reading that any little nick in a High Modulus blank would make it really prone to breaking under stress. 

It was for that reason that I chose, personally, not to go out and buy a high end rod, because I felt that I wasn't "experienced" enough to properly care for such a sensitive and expensive rod. I felt that I would be better suited using Academy rods, and have caught several fish of all sizes on good ole' (well, not so much anymore) Castaways from Academy. I usually purchased during the Rod Riot and saved my reciepts. That being said, I have never had an issue when a rod has broken (Only two in over 10 years) and taken it back to be replaced. One was a brand new off the shelf and first time out at Hackberry Rod and Gun, I was fishing at the jetties, and my rod doubled over and snapped about 12 inches above the handle. I had never used, the rod, or even put a reel on it until this trip. You know what:idea:, now that I think about it, that unused rod rode on top of the SUV along with all the other rods on our trip over there. Woops, I bet that was my fault too. I would have never thought about that until I read this article. 

Anyhow, I am really glad that I haven't had a custom rod built for me yet, or bought a high end rod, because I can GUARANTEE you that I would have already broken it. I take care of my tackle pretty religously, and I still think it would have been neglected a little. 

So now that I have a little more insight on rod care, since reading this article, I know how to properly handle a rod, how to properly reel in a fish, two things that were never taught to me as a fisherman by anyone. Great link to that very descriptive article, by the way.

I will feel more confident now in purchasing a better rod, now that I know how to properly care and use a higher modulus rod. I can teach my 11 and 8 year old sons now, too.



About FTU, I had a neighbor of mine return a green rod that broke on him. He takes care of his tackle WAY better than I probably do. His experience at the store with the manager was really sub par. He is a very passive individual, really great guy. He was simply trying to exchange the rod that broke on him, manager was very sharp with him, basically told him there was nothing that he could do because he couldnt sell the rod anymore. They didn't replace the rod, basically told him to shove it, and sent him on his way. He was very displeased with the outcome. 

You know, with all the vehicle break ins, higher prices, and poor customer service, I find it difficult to shop there. I realize that there are a lot of things you can only get there, but they have definitely moved to more of a last resort tackle store for my particular needs.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Hey Mac- Not sure who fishes as much as you do except a couple of the full time guides and if we count gigging you may spend more time on the water than a lot of the guys. 

We have had this rod replacement discussion a lot of times over the last 5 or 6 years with a lot of the high end rods and a lot of different high end rods have been discussed.

*I love my FTU rods. They are great.*

I still have one left on the old warranty of "no question replacement" and that will be the test since they replaced my original rod from 3 plus years ago but I did have all my old receipts from the fishing show. I bought them because of the replacement warranty.

There was no time limit was ever discussed on the old warranty. The older guy in the rod dept was not excited about the replacement and hinted that that was the last time they could replace one. I pointed out the old warranty did not stipulate any time. We will see if I ever have enough time to fish with the old one and it ever breaks.

If I have the old receipt and had problems with this last one I would want to talk with The owner to see what he would do.

Being an East Texas country boy I like to see people stay with their word and not the opinion of some of the guys that just work there. The poor attitude or opinion to the customer can cost the owners a lot of business without them every knowing.

New Warranty is a lot different than the old one as quoted from the old post. How can you tell the first 6 months misuse vs poor blank unless you slam the door on one?


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

ey Craig,

"my buddies have them and in my opinion they are cheap. ... cheap guides, cheap everything"

How cheap are your buddies? Who are the cheap guides??  


Kinda remind me of some of my old fishing buddies. also Reminds me that I have to get that lock for my cooler when I have beer in it. 

Catch some fish for me since I am working today. 


Jim 
The FTU rods have been good to me.


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just One More asked - "Why are so many (FTU Green Rods) breaking?"
> 
> That is an excellent question! Add to this the amount of rod breakage in general - not just FTU Green Rods - that is discussed over and over on this board - nearly every brand out there.
> 
> ...


Dead On!!


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

I own an FTU "green" and LOVE IT!!! Its the first rod I pick up. I put a Shimano Curado E7 (dark green) on it. Has green braided line too-LOL. Call it the "Leprechaun".


----------



## TopWaterRon (Jul 31, 2012)

I love my FTU rod! High sticked a gray FTU rod and they replaced it with no questions asked. Very helpful and polite individuals at FTU.


----------

